# TiVo stuff up for grabs in Putney SW London



## wondermouse (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi gang,

If there's anyone left here I have some TiVo series 1 bits that may be of use to someone.

As part of my biggest ever spare room clear out I have unearthed the following

A TiVo series 1 I think it may be faulty.
A TiVo hard drive bracket with a hard drive attached
A TiVo original A drive
A cache card again may be faulty.

Can be collected from Putney, SW15 as soon as possible! 

Contact mark on oh two oh, eight seven eight nine six three two oh.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

and of you're passing SM3 / Sutton / Morden, give me a shout.

Series 1 working when disconnected, might even still have the HDD in it (can't remember howking it out but who knows).


----------

